# CHROME DOME TRANSFORMER



## Samgalbraith (Apr 3, 2019)

I live in Australia and it's a expensive pain in my B#tt to get the 42TM013RC 
Can anyone recommend a equivalent replacement???


----------



## zgrav (Apr 3, 2019)

maybe here:  http://www.pedalpartsaustralia.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=79&products_id=1651 

but decide for yourself if it is a suitable substitute.


----------



## Samgalbraith (Apr 3, 2019)

zgrav said:


> maybe here:  http://www.pedalpartsaustralia.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=79&products_id=1651
> 
> but decide for yourself if it is a suitable substitute.


Great I'll have a look at it thanks


----------



## Samgalbraith (Apr 3, 2019)

Samgalbraith said:


> Great I'll have a look at it thanks


This is my first pedalpcb build would anything else on the board need to be changed as the primary and secondary outputs are great than the 013


----------



## Robert (Apr 3, 2019)

The Chrome Dome doesn't use the secondary winding at all.... 

What you _might_ consider as a substitute is a wah inductor.....     That's really what the transformer is doing here anyway.


----------



## Samgalbraith (Apr 3, 2019)

I'll look in to it again thank you for your help


----------



## knobToucher (Apr 22, 2019)

I live in Australia and I think I found mine at RS. From memory it was $5


----------



## tdukes (Apr 22, 2019)

I ordered one from Mouser. It was backordered a couple of weeks. I just checked this morning and now it says 16-Sep-19. I guess I need to find some where else to get one and come September or so I'll have a spare.


----------



## Robert (Apr 22, 2019)

tdukes said:


> I ordered one from Mouser. It was backordered a couple of weeks. I just checked this morning and now it says 16-Sep-19. I guess I need to find some where else to get one and come September or so I'll have a spare.



Smallbear has them.
http://smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com/transformer-mouser-42tm013/


----------



## tdukes (Apr 22, 2019)

Robert said:


> Smallbear has them.
> http://smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com/transformer-mouser-42tm013/


Thanks! They also had the Silonex LDR, Lamp, and some of the other transistors Tayda doesn't stock for some of the other boards I have going.


----------

